# Farmall Cub just dies



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

I have a 1947 Farmall Cub. Just got it out the other day after sitting probably 20 years (I have never seen it run before, until now). I checked all the fluids, belts, plugs, etc.... Checked and greased everything I could, then borrowed a battery from my oliver 60 (which probably isn't in the best condition, had to put a charger on it). I had to pull start the Cub, and after all those years, she fired up. The only problem I have now is it will run like a champ for a while, then with no warning, it dies. I'm not sure what the issues is. I know the battery isn't the best but after it dies, I can just start it right back up, so the battery has enough charge to start it up. Is there anything else I should be looking at, could it be the points, carburetor, plugs... It just seems odd the way it just dies, there is no sputter like it's out of gas, It just dies. Never had this happpen with my other tractors, Am I missing something

Thank you
-Ben-


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

20 years of setting,could be number of things.
Bad gas or junk from tank clogging fuel line.
Mice chew a wire/wires or pack something clogging intake or exhaust.
Stuck choke.
Ground wire loose or needs good cleaning.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thomas said:


> 20 years of setting,could be number of things.
> Bad gas or junk from tank clogging fuel line.
> Mice chew a wire/wires or pack something clogging intake or exhaust.
> Stuck choke.
> Ground wire loose or needs good cleaning.


Yep, Yep, Yep and Yep. It will be a process of elimination and it will be painful.


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

I've checked most of that. I drain the gas and did a quick view of the gas tank, When I took the carburetor off I checked the fuel line. Both of those are cleaned out, but it was still coming out slow (I think), so now to the sediment bowl and gas tank. I do have to check the intake and exhaust Choke is working fine. I Checked the battery cable and should have a good ground. I will have to double check all other wires. Initial inspection of the wires, they didn't look to bad, but I definitely will double check everything.

Thank you for the suggestions, I will check it over again and hope to find something.

Oh well, the pain will be worth it when it runs... and stays running!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And when you emerge from under that blue tarp......It will!:lmao:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

In my experience, you need spark and fuel, if it is running and stops it makes me think fuel! having sat for so long, I would hazard a guess at debris clogging up the fuel system, the trouble is it has probably migrated throughout the system and will need flushing out all the way (maybe more than once) in case you haven't- check the fuel valve tap sometimes they clog up too.
cheers and best of luck, I love the fact that you have even started it!!!!
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Tim totally! Keep on it!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

One thing you mentioned and is a good prospect is the points. After sitting so long there is a very good chance they are oxidized. They may look OK to the eye but poor conductivity.

Every once in a while after sitting all winter long I need to clean the points to get the engine to start. Had to do it to my string trimmer this yr. Started right up, run good for a while then all of a sudden would run crappy for a while them back to running OK. Cleaned the points and is back to running great. Same situation for the old Briggs in the Bolens. Every few yrs and need to clean the points before it will start then good for another couple yrs.


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Well, I took everything from carburetor to the gas tank apart, gave all of it a good cleaning again, checked the spark plugs again and it runs great. I think there was a little junk still left that I didn't get the first time. Just need to adjust the carburetor a little. Getting too much smoke, but besides that and the fact that switch to shut it off is broke and wont shut the tractor down when I push it in... A great running tractor. I do have to work on the switch and check the temp to make sure the engine doesn't get to hot. Is there a good way of checking that, and what temp should it stay under? First farmall, so learning a couple things as I go. I love this old stuff, it runs better than most of todays things and won't break down near as easy!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

grif_5 said:


> Well, I took everything from carburetor to the gas tank apart, gave all of it a good cleaning again, checked the spark plugs again and it runs great. I think there was a little junk still left that I didn't get the first time. Just need to adjust the carburetor a little. Getting too much smoke, but besides that and the fact that switch to shut it off is broke and wont shut the tractor down when I push it in... A great running tractor. I do have to work on the switch and check the temp to make sure the engine doesn't get to hot. Is there a good way of checking that, and what temp should it stay under? First farmall, so learning a couple things as I go. I love this old stuff, it runs better than most of todays things and won't break down near as easy!!!!!


Aggghhh well there's still something to be said for electronic ignition and fuel injection, but the old stuff is a heck of a lot simpler for sure and made to work on easier!


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

It sounds great now, but that is one thing Grandpa always did is check and replace points. That was something he was great at doing. Unfortunately, I don't have him to fall back on and have to start doing it by myself, but lucky for me I got to watch him work for the years he was around. I will be checking the points and most likely replacing them when I get to it... or if it when it quits on me again!!!

Got to do a couple more things, then back to the Allis Chalmers "E".... Another project I'm working on with my cousin

Next year is probably when I will start the BIG restoration on the cub. I think I will just enjoy it this year with the kids!!!

One last question. Have any of you added a bench seat to the back of your Cubs or any kind of seating. I want to add something for the kidsso they can ride easier and a little more safe (and maybe the wife, ha ha), but I don;t have a design yet and wondered if any of you have some ideas.

Well, I've blabbed on enough time to go back to work!!!


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Grif, Hope your Cub runs well for you. I found out theres a screen for the fuel to go thru where the fuel line attaches to the carb. Mine was all full of dirt from the gasoline. I took a small seal pick and very carfully cleaned this debris away and it solved my problem. I also had some pieces of rubber floating around in the gas tank. Don't ask me where they came from I could not find where they were from anywhere. I did clean the tank several times and the glass fuel bowl too. My Cub did have this same sort of problem. This is what I have found it was. My Cub is a 1953 it looks much like yours except I have grass tires on mine. 

Kevin


----------



## birdwing (Aug 17, 2012)

The rubber in your tank probably came from a deteriorating gasket in the gas cap.


----------

